# Is this Golden for you? Needs rescued badly.



## timbowabo (May 28, 2008)

My family has an overprotective, but otherwise gentle, loyal, smart, and playful golden retriever.

His name is Django. Santa brought him to us 3 Christmas's ago.

The children in the neighborhood tend to congregate at our house, and we had an incident 9 days ago. A 10 year old was having a pretend sword fight with sticks with my 6 year old daughter. The kids were told not to go into the fenced back yard with the dog. The young boy opened the gate anyway and Django bit his arm.

The have been other incidents as well, and we are faced with the reality that it is not safe to keep him in this situation. My wife is especially bonded to Django and it would be wonderful if his life could be spared.

I feel like there could be someone who needs a dog like Django. But time is running out. 

Please email me at [email protected] if you have any suggestions.

Evansville, Indiana


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Have you spoken to an experienced dog behaviorist about Django's aggression? Is his aggression only toward kids, or adults or other dogs, too? My first step would be to call in an expert, but more experienced members of this forum will have suggestions, too. I'm sorry to hear of your dog's problems, but happy you have found us. There are a lot of very knowledgeable people on here. Welcome.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Have you contacted any Golden Retriever rescues in your area about this?


----------



## timbowabo (May 28, 2008)

Hi Faye and Jackson's Mom.

Django has had problems with other dogs as well. He has been through obedience classes with other dogs and has dog friends as well. But once in a while he does something unexpected. We have a cat that he is as completely gentle with too.

I believe my wife has spoken to a local Golden Retriever club, but I'm not sure how they could help. 

I realize it would take a certain situation for Django to be happy and make someone happy. He is a great companion and watch dog. I'm hoping and praying the right person reads or hears about this. 

thanks, Tim


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

GRRACE is a great rescue for our area. You may try emailing Carol, I believe that's her name. They have a website but I'm not sure if were allowed to post links here anymore?


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I emailed you the contact info for GRRACE


----------



## timbowabo (May 28, 2008)

Thank you Faye.

I will check into Grrace


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

PeanutsMom said:


> GRRACE is a great rescue for our area. You may try emailing Carol, I believe that's her name. They have a website but I'm not sure if were allowed to post links here anymore?


links for golden rescues, products, etc are always welcome.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There is a rescue that a board member found that took her dog who was showing aggression, does anyone remember what group that was? In Utah, Wyoming, or something like that?


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> There is a rescue that a board member found that took her dog who was showing aggression, does anyone remember what group that was? In Utah, Wyoming, or something like that?


Charlie was the dog's name and he went to "ThirdTyme" rescue in Mt. Gilead,OH. I will go back thru my pm's and see if I can find contact info. Kathi


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Hali's Mom said:


> Charlie was the dog's name and he went to "ThirdTyme" rescue in Mt. Gilead,OH. I will go back thru my pm's and see if I can find contact info. Kathi


 
Thank you for finding that. I thought it was Ohio, was just starting to search the posts for the information, you saved me alot of :banghead: LOL


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

My pleasure, you wouldn't believe the rescue info I haved saved in various places all over my computer. Hopefully this will help.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

A rescue is the answer for this golden. He could go to a single person or childless couple. Please don't take him to a shelter.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

*Found it.*

*Thirdtyme Rescue* 
4560 Township Rd 59 

Mount Gilead, OH 43338 
Phone: 614-205-9429

Email: [email protected]


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow, that was fast work!!
I checked and the rescue in Ohio is about 6 hrs. from Evansville, IN.

If this is the decision Tim makes, maybe a transport will be in order


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

If you need help with the transport I may be able to help. I'm in Fort Wayne, if thats on the way to where he needs to go let me know. Hope he finds a good home. I have one question though about the bite. Did it break the skin? I have always thought a dog would have to be quaranteened (SP?) for 10 days when a bite happens? Does he just play bite or does he snap and go nuts? Could he possibly seriously injure someone? There is play biting and then there is out of control agression. What is the case with this dog?


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Debles said:


> A rescue is the answer for this golden. He could go to a single person or childless couple. Please don't take him to a shelter.


My first Charlie was very much like that and we had no children and we took her on she was hard work to start with but very gentle with my jack russell and i am pleased to say she turned out ok she had gone to a shelter and that did not do her any good !!! so if you can its best to keep them in a home inviroment.

Maggie


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

oops...that's the rescue Thirdtyme! 

Karen519 may remember the name of a rescue who takes dogs with aggression problems. Right now it escapes me. It is posted on this forum somewhere. 

Also, has he been Vet checked? Some dogs who are in pain or have medical issues will show some aggression.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

I would definitely have him evaluated by your veterinarian including bloodwork. Some underlying health problems, can cause a change in behavior just like your dogs. It sounds like he needs to be properly evaluated away from his home environment in the event that he could be resource guarding. Your local Golden Retriever Rescue will be a great tool in properly assesing Django and finding him the best home for him to happily live out the rest of his life...

Nicole


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Right*

I completely agree with GoldenGirl-medical problems can cause a change in behavior and Thirdtyme is the rescue in Mt. Gilead, OH, that a new member here used for the Golden Ret. that had nipped.
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH437.html


Here is the link to the thread about the lady who was looking for a rescue for Charlie:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=30114&highlight=ThirdTyme+Rescue


----------



## timbowabo (May 28, 2008)

You are amazing people. This thread has done my heart a lot of good. 

We cancelled his appointment to be put to sleep this morning, and my focus has shifted towards these suggestions. 

I will post more on the situation.

THANK YOU ALL VERY VERY MUCH! Tim


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tim*

Tim:

Oh please do NOT put him to sleep.

Call ThirdTyme Rescue in Mt. Gilead, OHIO, if one of the Golden Ret. Rescues cannot take him.

Django was probably trying to protect your little girl.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

timbowabo said:


> My family has an overprotective, but otherwise gentle, loyal, smart, and playful golden retriever.
> 
> His name is Django. Santa brought him to us 3 Christmas's ago.
> 
> ...


How many times has the dog bitten and how bad were the bites?


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

I think you are doing the right thing Tim. I would definitely try all the mentioned suggestions first starting with a physical and bloodwork. Django may just not be suited for your lifestyle anymore, lifestyles change and some animals have trouble adjusting. Maybe a home with no children or other animals would do him good, or maybe this an issue that training would take care of. Best of luck to your family and please let us know if we can assist you in any way...

Nicole


----------



## Phelan.froggy (May 26, 2008)

Tim, I'm glad to hear you have decided to consider other options. As one who was bitten at a young age (about 5 years of age) I can tell you I was very upset when I found out the owners of that dog (a dobie) had him put down. The bite was also on my arm (still have the scar on the underside where the elbow bends). It can be tough to determine the cause, but I agree with GoldenGirlTN and others here. There are still other options you could consider.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

As somebody already asked - what were the other "incidents" with the dogs? Were any of them bites to humans? If so, have you done anything to address the issue, such as finding a qualified trainer in your area?

When he bit the visiting child, did it break skin? Were stitches needed? Of course we want to keep kids safe, but I'm not sure how much we can fault a dog for biting when in the presence of kids who were swinging sticks and swords around...??? And if he's always been fine with your family, simple management of crate training him and having him in a crate when the sword wielders are present would prevent future incidents while the kids are of that "rowdy age".

Putting him down is definitely not the answer. I would only consider that for a dog with a multiple bite history where the bites were causing serious damage.

Please consider adjusting your life to include management if you'd like for this dog to remain in your home. Otherwise, as others have suggested, rehoming the dog.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

How are things going with Django Tim??


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I was looking for an update also. Hope Tim comes back and tells us how things are going.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope they found a rescue to take him.


----------



## timbowabo (May 28, 2008)

Hi, sorry to leave you all hanging ... working a lot of hours.

It doesn't look like the rescue in Ohio is going to work out.

I'm considering getting the blood work done. But I need to learn a little more about it.

Django almost died a couple of years ago when he ran into my father in law's garage and drank anti-freeze. The local emergency clinic did not have enough antidote on hand for a dog his size, so my wife and I rushed to Louisville to buy a vial to save him. He had a seizure a couple of months ago. And I'm wondering if all of this might be related.

And to answer the questions about the other attacks, there was a bad one a couple of days before he bit the child. I was moving a freezer with a dolly out to the curb, and was unable to close the gate behind me. A neighbor happened to be walking a puppy past, and Django charged and bit the dog. So it was two incidents in three days, along with some minor ones in the past. 

This is coming from a dog with a history of sociable behavior with people and other animals alike. 

I love the dog, but this is no longer a good situation for him.

Thanks again to everyone for your concern. Tim


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Tim,
Please have his blood work done 1st and foremost before anything else, it could just be he is out of balance with something medical. If this is not the case, find a behaviorist in your area before you give him up! This is going to take alot of you & your family to commit to doing for this dog, if you love him, do it!!! I have had and still do have dogs in my home as my own or as fosters that have/had aggression problems, but with time, love and commitment they are learning that it is not allowed and are becoming great family members/adoptable for families. PLEASE contact a behaviorist if one is needed! I'll keep you all in my prayers...


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Phelan.froggy said:


> Tim, I'm glad to hear you have decided to consider other options. As one who was bitten at a young age (about 5 years of age) I can tell you I was very upset when I found out the owners of that dog (a dobie) had him put down. The bite was also on my arm (still have the scar on the underside where the elbow bends). It can be tough to determine the cause, but I agree with GoldenGirlTN and others here. There are still other options you could consider.


I to was bitten at the age of 5 years old my my grandads dog her name was Judy and she bit me just under the eye but it was my fault i knew she was a bit funny at times my grandad went mad and said he was taking her to be PTS i just cried and said no grandad please don't i won and she went on to live to 15 years and it taught me a lesson as well.
Over the years i have been bitten many times as i have taken on some dogs that are a challange but i have never had one PTS i have always worked round that idea.

Maggie

Maggie


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Tim-
Epilepsy(seizures) could definitely be enough to cause a change in behavior like he has had. Imbalanced phenobarbitol levels in the body(which cause seizures) can be maintained properly with inexpensive medication through your vet. He would need to have bloodwork done first to determine his phenobarbitol level and how/or if it needs to be corrected. I would definitely have full bloodwork(CBC and Superchem) done in addition to a Phenobarbitol level. Lyme disease(caused by tick bites) can also cause behavioral changes, and is something that can be ruled out with bloodwork as well. Antifreeze toxicity can also have long term effects on the liver and kidneys, the full bloodwork panels would check the liver and kidney function. You are saviors to have driven that far for the antidote for him when that happened, you saved his life. Please have the bloodwork done first to rule out anything medical...Best of luck,
Nicole


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tim*

Tim:

Is there any update on your dog???


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I got an email from Tim this morning. Things are not resolved for Django.
I left Tim know there are many here concerned about him & his dog and said that I would update here that I have heard from him:


_I just can't think of a way to find a suitable owner for Django. I was hoping the power of the Internet would save him. It would take a very special situation, and it's just not presenting itself. We are worried for Django's health and safety, as well as the people around him. It's not too late, but as I said on the forum, time is running out. The father of bitten child is being understanding about the difficulty, but everyone involved knows that Django can't stay here much longer. His quality of life is already suffering as we can't take him out of the yard or house anymore. It's sad, thanks for your help. Tim
_


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Why not take him to the vet first for bloodwork and an evaluation and go from there?? Once he is cleared there work on finding him a home where he is the only dog with no kids...


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Been thinking about this famliy & Django all day today.

Seems there has to be a reason for his behavior. 

I hope something can be figured out!!


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

I know me too Charlie....any update?


----------

